# More People More Jobs?



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello, Happy New Year to all fellow members!

I started to read an article this morning on Cyprus Mail website about the increase on population. This should mean that more jobs will become available in the future as entrenepeurs will look to start their own business and as there are more people to sell to their business will grow which means employing people? Its also good for competition AND good for the economy?

Am I just being too optimistic???

ps: apologies for spelling mistake above but I am on my phone typing this!

Regards
Simon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Simon,

Hmm!!! Yes I think maybe you are being a bit too optimistic. Much of the growth in population is down to eastern europeans who have no money and take any job they can to get by or turn to crime if they can't get jobs. 
Cyprus still has a relatively low crime rate compared to places like Spain etc but there has been a rise in break ins due to the large number of unemployed people.
Maybe if you can come up with an idea for a business which is not already covered you might do well but most run of the mill businesses have too many people chasing too few customers.

Veronica


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Veronica

Here is a snippet from Cyprus Mail...
_
Over 112,000 EU nationals make up 62.6 per cent of the island’s current foreign population. 

Around 31,000, or 17 per cent hail from Greece; some 27,000, or 15 per cent are British. Romanians comprise 13.6 per cent of foreign residents with over 24,000 nationals and around 19,000 Bulgarians make up 10.7 per cent of the foreign input. 

Most third country nationals come from the Philippines (almost 10,000), followed by Russia (around 9,000), Sri Lanka (around 7,000) and Vietnam (also around 7,000). 

Filipinos comprise 5.4 per cent of the whole migrant population, Russians 4.8 per cent, Sri Lankans 4.1 per cent; and Vietnamese 4.0 per cent. 

The Syrians, Ukrainians, Indians and Georgians make up smaller numbers lying at various points of the 1.0 per cent spectrum. 
_

Surely someone from the 57,000 Brits/Greeks have entrepreneurial talents to start a new business over there!???

Regards
Simon


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

SWJ said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Here is a snippet from Cyprus Mail...
> _
> ...


Simon

Surprising figures - more Bulgarians and Romanians than British I am really surprised at that but as Veronica rightly ponits out most of the people in the stats dont have 2 penies to rub together

And as for the brits and the greeks ( apologies in advance if this upsets anyone ! ) most of them are having a hard time making ends meet in the current economic climate never mind starting businesses

Have you seen how many businesses have started up in 2011 and alreaady closed ? i guess thats the answer

I think the paper is doing what is expected of them - talking it up - its common practice when things are so bad

The number of people leaving the island is totally unbelievable - talk to people like hairdressers, bars etc te places where people sit and talk honestly and you will know the CN is just writing bland words

Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Simon, I located over here in March 2011, run my UK business from Cyprus, I am expanding my business and have taken 2 new staff on to start in January 2012 with more to come, I am sure I am not unique in this, but its all to easy to keep the negatives coming, its still very hard in business but its not all bad!

Steve


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi Simon, I located over here in March 2011, run my UK business from Cyprus, I am expanding my business and have taken 2 new staff on to start in January 2012 with more to come, I am sure I am not unique in this, but its all to easy to keep the negatives coming, its still very hard in business but its not all bad!
> 
> Steve


Steve with all due respect I am being realistic not negative I listen to people every single day and therefore know whats happening on the ground here and I know people have struggled to keep their businesses afloat and have failed even though they have been in similar businesses in the uk or wherever, its just the way it is here

I am glad that you are one of the success stories and I wish you good business going forward

However I will say that Limassol and Larnaca have not been hit as badly as Paphos 

I still stand by my original post though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It also has to be said that more people, doesnt mean more business, if it did then the UK more than most (better SS/welfare for the unemployed means more money to be spent) would be laughing. What you have to remember is that the more people who relocate, the more the work is diluted amongst them and more people looking for work etc. Thats not to say there arent success stories, but in this world recession, its not easy and I would say there are more who fail than succeed 

Jo xxx


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

JoJo, the thing with the UK is there is just too much competition on business and many sectors are just saturated. This is not the case in Cyprus. 

For example, how many installers of solar panels are there in England and how many in Cyprus? Another sector which is saturated is web design. On our business park there are 4 web design companies and there are about 30 in the town!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SWJ said:


> JoJo, the thing with the UK is there is just too much competition on business and many sectors are just saturated. This is not the case in Cyprus.
> 
> For example, how many installers of solar panels are there in England and how many in Cyprus? Another sector which is saturated is web design. On our business park there are 4 web design companies and there are about 30 in the town!!!


 It doesnt matter, for every new person arriving, rather than creating a need for more jobs, those people take them. It maybe that you can go there and start something, I dont know cos I dont know anything about Cyprus, but I do know that, in the main everyone is struggling right now, so most people who go to Cyprus are going there hoping to find work. So even if there are plenty of opportunities, they'll be swalllowed up very quickly, especially as the rest of Europe is in a major recession and has high unemployment

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SWJ said:


> JoJo, the thing with the UK is there is just too much competition on business and many sectors are just saturated. This is not the case in Cyprus.
> 
> For example, how many installers of solar panels are there in England and how many in Cyprus? Another sector which is saturated is web design. On our business park there are 4 web design companies and there are about 30 in the town!!!


Simon for every service that you require there are a large number of companies to choose from. You mention solar panel installers, there are loads and as all homes are built with solar panels as part of the package and as developers will use Cypriot companies to install them the only custom an expat might get is the occassional replacement if a panel fails and maybe if someone wants solar heating for their pool.
As for web designers we have them coming out of our ears here but in fact most Cypriot businesses are very slow to catch on to the fact that you need a decent website to generate business.
I really think you need to do a lot more research Simon. To make a success of a business here you need to find a niche in the market that isnt already covered. 
You should also bear in mind that in the current economic climate it is very cut throat and Cypriots do not like foreigners setting up in competition against them and will make trouble for anyone who they think is taking business from them.

Veronica


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica, I am not looking to start a business in Cyprus. I was only responding to a post from JoJo.


----------

